# Buying the right semi auto



## airbus (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all- im on the search for a new semi auto i feel like i have narrowed it down to a few but cant really seem to make up my mind. 
I will be using the gun for home defense and i plan on picking up some training classes, this would be my main influence in purchasing a new hand gun.
To give a little background on my current setup as far as handguns go :i have a taurus pt111 i purchased for concealed carry and then for my night stand gun i have a full size canik TP9. I will say about these two guns the taurus is extremely picky on what kind of ammo it eats. The only thing i have been able to get it to fire consistantly is hornady criticial defense 115 grain JHP. as for the canik ,that thing may be cheap but it has never malfunctioned on me and it is built like a tank. 
Anyway sorry for the long post 
i would like something either 9 or 45 that is ambi seeing as i am left handed 
decocker would be great but not a must 
and $1000 or under. 
im open to any suggestions , but please save your breath on sig seeignas all controls on left hand side of gun and no 1911's please 
Thank you for taking the time to read if you made it this far and i appreciate any feed back . Thanks Cody


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello airbus Thateus here,

OK let's cut to the chase. Forget about the handgun cause you already have one. Shop for a semi-automatic shot-gun. Don't go over 18.5 inch barrel, shop tactical shot-guns. With those two platforms you are good to go.
Good luck.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard, we're pleased to have you with us.

Clearly you've already done some research and have formed a few opinions about what you want in a home SD handgun. Your budget is going to open just about every door to you as well. Were I you, I would attend a major gun show where I could handle a lot of guns to see what best suits my wants, needs, and desires. I would make a list as I was doing this and then begin the process of narrowing down that list until I came up with just a few of them.

You mentioned you would like a decocker. That may also imply an external safety. If this is so, you're going to be excluding a few fine choices so I would advise you to keep your options open. The most important criteria in any defensive sidearm are these three factors and in this order;


Reliability. Your gun must go bang as close to every time as humanly possible. If it does not do this, the next two factors are moot.
Practical accuracy. This is the ability of the shooter/gun combination to confidently and consistently deliver rounds to target. If you can't do this, the last factor is not important.
Power. The ability of the caliber and chosen load to stop an assailant's actions as quickly as possible.
The two calibers you mentioned are fine choices... you may also wish to add the .40S&W to your list. Also, you may not want to exclude guns such as Glock, Smith & Wesson M&P, Springfield Armory XD series, the HK VP9, and a lot of others.

Good luck and keep us posted as to your research and decisions.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For ambi-controls, look into the Sig P250 or 2022, the M&P line, Beretta PX4 Storm or some HK's.

They're out there, you just need to find what works for you. The safety/decocker I understand, but personally I don't think an ambi-slide stop is essential as you should be sending the slide home by pulling the slide back anyway. Most mag releases are reversible too.

Good luck in your journey!


----------



## airbus (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you guys for the replies , I didn't want to throw out my perspective choices yet so I didn't get any biased ideas. I've pretty much narrowed it down to the hk 45 or p30l and the fnx 45 or 9 the m and p 9 is also something I've been looking at. And as to he shotgun response I already have a short barreled 12ga and 2 heavy caliber long guns as well as the ar platform.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I would go for one of the 45s. A 45 cal hole leaks a lot of blood...I know from experiance.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The Grand Power P1 is ambi-control, shoots nice, and most importantly, I like it.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I enjoyed my FNX 40, and if I had a bigger hand I would LOVE to have am FNX 45. 15 rounds of 45 - aw, HELL yeah. I hear it is a very big gun, so go play with one first.


----------



## airbus (Feb 18, 2015)

Gruesome said:


> I enjoyed my FNX 40, and if I had a bigger hand I would LOVE to have am FNX 45. 15 rounds of 45 - aw, HELL yeah. I hear it is a very big gun, so go play with one first.


i went and found the fnx 45 at cabelas. i have pretty big hands it felt good in the hand but the grip and polymer section of the gun felt loose and cheap honestly it did not seem to be 1000$ worth of fit and finish


----------



## airbus (Feb 18, 2015)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I would go for one of the 45s. A 45 cal hole leaks a lot of blood...I know from experiance.


ya i was leaning towards 45 , the only thing that was really keeping me from jumping in was the 45 acp cost per round compared to 9mm 
i love 9mm but then again that all i have experience with as far as semi autos go. and i dont want to be worried about the cost of ammo when i want to go to the range to get some trigger time in. but then again i dont really know of good places to get 45 seeing as i have never had to buy it before.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I reload so ammo cost is not a issue for me


----------



## airbus (Feb 18, 2015)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I reload so ammo cost is not a issue for me


i wish i had the space i would love to learn how to reload.i guess i could always set up a reload spot in my cabin?


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

airbus said:


> And as to he shotgun response I already have a short barreled 12ga and 2 heavy caliber long guns as well as the ar platform.


Your ready the for the zombie invasion. Be on the lookout, they'll be disguised as storm troopers from star-wars.


----------



## airbus (Feb 18, 2015)

Thateus said:


> Your ready the for the zombie invasion. Be on the lookout, they'll be disguised as storm troopers from star-wars.


If only lol, that would be too much fun


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The only pistol I have experience with that meets your criteria is the CZ-85. It is the ambidexterous version of the CZ-75B which I own. It is an all steel pistol, and one of the best values available, even at $600 plus. The CZ-75 is available with a decocker instead of a safety, but I can't say if the ambidexterous 85 model is, or not. You likely won't find a pistol of this quality for less money, nor a more accurate one.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> The only pistol I have experience with that meets your criteria is the CZ-85. It is the ambidexterous version of the CZ-75B which I own. It is an all steel pistol, and one of the best values available, even at $600 plus. The CZ-75 is available with a decocker instead of a safety, but I can't say if the ambidexterous 85 model is, or not. You likely won't find a pistol of this quality for less money, nor a more accurate one.


Yes the CZ series of pistols are superb handguns. I'm sorry I left those out. I own a CZ 75B Omega in which I have installed the 13-pound hammer spring. Wonderful gun and a great choice. I saw a compact version recently on consignment sale. Was really tempted to get it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

airbus said:


> Thank you guys for the replies , I didn't want to throw out my perspective choices yet so I didn't get any biased ideas. I've pretty much narrowed it down to the hk 45 or p30l and the fnx 45 or 9 the m and p 9 is also something I've been looking at. And as to he shotgun response I already have a short barreled 12ga and 2 heavy caliber long guns as well as the ar platform.


I'd like to comment on long guns for home defense if I could; specifically shotguns and centerfire rifles. There are two negatives with these guns about which you should be aware and concerned.

Firstly, they are very effective... no doubt about it. But setting off a 12-gauge shotgun within the confines of one's home is going to be close to a religious experience. The muzzle blast is most definitely going to get your attention and possibly cause permanent hearing damage. Same for a serious rifle.

Next is the fact that these are long guns. This makes them more easily grabbed by someone who does not have your best interests at heart. That barrel sticking out there _could _be a detriment to your safety. A handgun is easier to wield and move from one target to another. Granted, it doesn't have the power and effectiveness of a shotgun or a rifle, but it does give you an edge in staying hidden better than the other two.

This can be debated but I did some research on this when I was in college and wrote a paper on the subject. Still, in the final considerations and analysis, one should use what works best for them and their specific situation.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The new Sig P320 has abmi-slide release if that counts! 

Have a look at the Walther PPQ, Springfield XD, HK, M&P. I have the HK VP9 and love it. It has ambi controls and is an extremely sweet shooting gun. Got mine with night sights and three mags for $699!


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Firstly, they are very effective... no doubt about it. But setting off a 12-gauge shotgun within the confines of one's home is going to be close to a religious experience.


... and the least of any platform to go through the wall and kill your sleeping son or neighbor. And have we mention simply devastating at room distance.

_Yeah Buddy, that's what I'm talking about.._


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you buy a handgun without looking at CZ, you are making a mistake. I'm not entirely sure of your use, so I will only mention "service" pistols, though many use them for for Bullseye and action shooting competitions.

CZ85B or CZ85 Combat are both wonderful full steel guns with full ambi controls. I have an 85B and the only reason I moved it to back up status was that the SP-01 has a better mag well opening for fast reloads in competition. Very accurate. Trigger is great and can be made wonderful. The 85 Combat has no firing pin block and comes with an adjustable rear sight. These are both safety guns. Not available with decockers.

CZ SP-01/SP-01 Shadow. The Shadow has a better trigger out of the box because it has no firing pin block. It has a couple other more competition related features. This is a full steel gun with a full length dust cover/rail. This is a fabulous competition/service pistol. It's a bit large/heavy for carry.

CZ P-09/P-07. P-09 is full size. P-07 is compact (Think Glock 19 size) These are the polymer frame CZs. They can be configured for safety or decocker. They come with parts for both. The safety/decocker is ambidextrous. I've seen 2 or 3 reviews where the P-09 is compared to the Sig 2022 and the P-09 won every time.

BTW, the current best data is that for a defensive semiautomatic pistol, 9mm is the best round. Real life gun fight data doesn't show and advantage for 40 or 45 when modern hollow point ammo is used. For military, per the Hague Convention, only ball ammo may be used. So some military organizations go to 45 for more "stopping power", whatever that is.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the Glock23.


----------

